# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  serveur FTP : impossible  se connecter

## elvis08150

salut  tous, voila j'ai crer un serveur FTP avec le logiciel Filezilla Server, avec un alias dyndns pour pouvoir le mettre sur internet et en local cela fonctionne correctement mais quand je veux me connecter sur un autre poste de la maison, il me demande le nom d'utilisateur et le mot de passe, donc je rentre les donnes mais aprs il me demande toujours,  croire que ce n'est pas le bon !!! est-ce que quelqu'un a une ide sur le sujet ??

----------


## elvis08150

Pour plus de prcison voil le message d'erreur venant du logiciel FileZilla Client situ sur un autre ordinater du rseau :

Etat : Connexion  elvis-mrim.dyndns.tv ...
Etat : Connect  elvis-mrim.dyndns.tv. Attente du message d'accueil...
Rponse : 220 Ftp firmware update utility
Commande : USER test
Rponse : 331 Password please.
Commande : PASS ****
Rponse : 421 Login incorrect.
Rponse : 421 Login incorrect.
Erreur : Dconnect du serveur
Erreur : Impossible de se connecter !

----------


## cubitus91

Salut,
Tes ports 20 et 21 sont bien ouver ?
Cdt

----------


## zzzThibaut

Salut

Pour ce qui est des port FTP,  mon avis ils sont ouverts sinon je ne vois pas bien comment tu aurais un dialogue avec le serveur.  :;):  
Par contre, lorsque tu te connectes en local sur le serveur FTP, tu utilises le FQDN ou un nom du style _localhost_ ? 


zzzThibaut

----------


## elvis08150

> Salut,
> Tes ports 20 et 21 sont bien ouver ?
> Cdt


salut  toi cubitus91, le port 21 est obligatoirement ouvert pour le FTP, tout comme le port 80 pour le HTTP.

pour zzzThibaut, sur le poste local, j'ai essay avec l'adresse dyndns et localhost, alors le dyndns me dit SSL required alors qu'il est dsactiv dans les options, alors que le localhost me demande mme pas les logins !! Sur un autre poste se trouvant sur le rseau de la maison, il me dit Login incorrect.

----------


## elvis08150

> le dyndns me dit SSL required alors qu'il est dsactiv dans les options.


j'ai activ les options SSL/TLS avec un certificat que j'ai cre et maintenant il me dit, toujours sur le poste local avec le dyndns par le logiciel Filezilla client :


```

```

Voila ce qui est marqu au niveau de Filezilla Server :


```

```

----------


## zzzThibaut

Bonjour
Es-tu certains que l'utilisateur qui fait trourner le service filezilla ftp  accs au home directory de l'utilisateur qui se connecte.
Le code serveur suivant me fait penser que tu as un problme de permission.


```
(000025) 27/02/2007 08:58:15 - (not logged in) (192.168.1.91)> 550 Could not get home dir!
```

A+
zzzThibaut

----------


## elvis08150

> Es-tu certains que l'utilisateur qui fait trourner le service filezilla ftp  accs au home directory de l'utilisateur qui se connecte.
> Le code serveur suivant me fait penser que tu as un problme de permission.
> 
> 
> ```
> (000025) 27/02/2007 08:58:15 - (not logged in) (192.168.1.91)> 550 Could not get home dir!
> ```


c'est bon j'ai corriger le problme car j'avais oublier de mettre le dossier de dpart quand j'ai cre le compte test !! maintenant sa fonctionne correctement en local mais toujours pas  distance, il me met The connection with the server was reset.

----------


## elvis08150

si tu veux tu peux tester par toi mme je t'envoie via mp l'adresse du serveur FTP j'ai activ le compte anonymous, avec SSL/TLS explicite.

----------

